# One inch coil car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just can't seem to focus.










have most of the stuff.










I was to build these in G 1:29th scale, but some how 1" seemed good to.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Focus seems fine here... go Marty! 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good! When are you going to build a covered hopper? LOL 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The catwalks has me stumped on this one and a covered hopper. Have the diamond screen mesh , but no idea how to support it for looks and strong enough?????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Problem is the store in town can't get me the materials any more and I just went on-line and nothing??









So I primed them, waiting for a store to open and see if they have any more 1/6" wire.
Borrowed trucks from gon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Dec 2011 10:06 AM 
Problem is the store in town can't get me the materials any more and I just went on-line and nothing??









So I primed them, waiting for a store to open and see if they have any more 1/6" wire.
Borrowed trucks from gon.
Marty,

You are definitely a man on a mission! Great looking car.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this will have to work as a catwalk. 
Its glued and once it is painted i think it will pass.










The decals are on their way. Tomorrow night I need to install grab iorns and a few misc stuff and it should be ready to prime.

Its raining out tonight and tomorrow, yet this is a year round hobby.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

amazing what a little paint can do.










after the paint dries for 24 hours I will gloss clear coat it , so that maybe this weekend I can install the decals.


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great Marty!! 
Johaanes


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, the scary thing about all this is how fast Marty builds these cars. 

Let's hope he never decides to start building 1:1 equipment, or Freight Car America will have some serious competition!









Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Marty! Great job! waiting for a store to open and see if they have any more 1/6" wire. Not sure exactly what you're looking for (brass, steel, etc.) but try *McMaster-Carr* under* Raw Materials*. They have just about anything in any size you may need.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm seeing how hard it is to find any parts for this scale. And IF those who have it on their web sites still produce them.
So I 'm tring some simple parts, air tanks, brake cylinders etc.










you can see it on the side of the HO scale car.


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Marty,

For your next build, why don't you make a 1" scale koploper!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan C decals are so easy to put on. This batch seemed like it is thicker material??
Still need to figure out how to make the resting brackets.?

two cans of spray paint the same color. NOT.
oh well!!!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Rarely do you see real coil cars with consistent color between the frame and the coil cover. Or even the same logo. 
It looks great the way it is. When you weather it, you should weather the coil covers separately and then weather the frame. 
How did the casting of the air tank turn out? 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig 
the casting rubber , I did not get enough pink stuff in and its a little tacky. So I am letting it sut up longer so i don't mess up the form. 
Good point on the covers and paint. I think it may have been because the plastic is white and the metal was gray?? 
who knows. 
I do need steps on the ends etc but I want to find a way to bend metal and screw it on VS glueing it. 
Couple of companies makes beautiful steps and detail parts in 7.5" scale. but not in this one.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of good examples of mixing and matching


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought mine looked like it was riding too high, but so are these and the model. 
as for the casting, I had to make one leg wider to be able to pour the stuff in fast enough to allow bubbles to come out the other leg and before it dried.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd bet the round top coil covers would be "interesting" to make. It's interesting how the real coil cars in the pictures have full length "I" beams that the coil covers sit on, I assume that's also part of the frame of the car.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks right nice, Marty.... It's fun to see the finshed product after it leaves here...









Great job...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe 

You *thought* you weren't going to do much in that scale. "Just something for the grandkids to ride."


----------

